# Octave 2011 FORD F150 RAPTOR DynAudio build *pic intensive*



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

David brought in his 2011 Raptor for an audio upgrade. He was looking for a high end car audio shop in the Orlando area and actually found me thanks to this for forum so I thought it would be fitting to go over board with the install pics so you guys can get a peak at this killer truck and the system to match.











































Before we start with the truck we start with the equipment.










DynAudio
System 242
MD 142
MW 190

Mosconi
Gladen One 120.4

JBL
MS8

Hush Mat
Damping Material
Acoustical Foam

Now that we got that out of way let's get started. As always you have to tear down before you build up.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Stay tuned because this is going to be a pic intensive build.


----------



## Jonny Hotnuts (Mar 15, 2011)

Dont mean to knock the truck or build but it looks like there is a bunch of rust on internal metal parts for a new truck.....just saying. 

~JH


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Dont mean to knock the truck or build but it looks like there is a bunch of rust on internal metal parts for a new truck.....just saying.
> 
> ~JH


That is typical of Ford dashes.

Nice build. Tuning in for more. Those trucks are sweet!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jonny Hotnuts said:


> Dont mean to knock the truck or build but it looks like there is a bunch of rust on internal metal parts for a new truck.....just saying.
> 
> ~JH


Looks that same on all the new f150s I've worked on.

In for a good build though. I love working on these trucks!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## CustomAddictions (Oct 13, 2011)

I got a 2011 F150. Yes its the same. Rather see it on the inside I guess then the outside like the frame.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Who is David?....thanks


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

CustomAddictions said:


> I got a 2011 F150. Yes its the same. Rather see it on the inside I guess then the outside like the frame.


Owner of the truck.


----------



## chaznolan1117 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok...I am going to go into the corner and sulk as this is my dream vehicle....Subscribed!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Who is David?....thanks


Nelson is right, he's the owner of the truck but I think somebody hit the wrong quote button


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Since I like being as noninvasive as possible I decided to make my own plug and play harness for the OEM integration. I ordered the 2 sides of the radio plug and soldered the wires that needed to be tapped. At the end I had a custom plug and play harness.










































Ususally I do my wiring last but in this case I ended up running everything first. I used Hush Mat "Quiet Tape" to tape down the runs under the front carpet.


























The factory wire channel was used to route the wire.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

A little flex loom and routing along factory lines gives an OEM apperance to the power wire run.


























My favorite fuse tap was used to tap for ignition. I must say CAN BUS systems can be very annoying sometimes but these taps make it bearable.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Now that the wiring is mostly done it's on to the fab work.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh ****, Russ you did work today ? :laugh:


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Oh ****, Russ you did work today ? :laugh:


YUP! Not everyone can sit in front of a computer all day


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Octave said:


> YUP! Not everyone can sit in front of a computer all day


Wow ! I will make sure I am not available for any more orders/questions then since it's like that ! hahahahaha


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh and how did that other thing work out ? With Steven ...


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

6spdcoupe said:


> Wow ! I will make sure I am not available for any more orders/questions then since it's like that ! hahahahaha


Sigh........I'll sic Nelson on you 

Good. Good. I really didn't get the chance to work with him on this project but I have a full Utopia build coming up that will be Straight. See what I did there. O god i need some sleep


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

That worked before. Once. Then I thought ... he is local to you and I can hang up on him.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Nelson !


----------



## KyleMDunn (Jan 27, 2009)

Octave said:


> YUP! Not everyone can sit in front of a computer all day


I am pretty sure I saw Don outside yesterday... BTW, thanks for the help Don


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

6spdcoupe said:


> Hi Nelson !


Hi Don


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Next I jumped on the doors.










Starting with deadening the outside skin.


























Then moving to the inside skin.










After a layer of deadening was applied a layer of acoustical foam was applied.










The large open area was sealed up with a removable panel that was treated with the same sound deadening as the inside skin.










After the driver's door was done the process was repeated on the passenger door.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

I didn't want to modify the molex plug so I soldered on each side of the door speaker lead. To my surprise Ford actually used a decent multi-strand wire for the speaker wire.


























Next I fabbed up some speaker rings for the new speakers. I used a piece of 1/2" plexiglass because no matter how well you coat or seal a MDF ring moisture will eventually warp the MDF.


















The OEM mounting hardware was retained for mounting and counter sunk flush.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

To further add to the OEM appearance of the new system the DynAudio logos that were on the 6 1/2's grille was applied to the door grilles.


















After the driver's door was finished the passenger door was next.


















































Slowly but surely the truck is taking shape.


----------



## StruckBy99 (Jan 12, 2010)

subscribing....love the truck
Still using the stock head unit??


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

StruckBy99 said:


> Still using the stock head unit??


Yes.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

With the doors done we move further into the truck. Up next the tweeter pods and center channel.


















































The center storage area on top of the dash made a perfect place for the center channel. I added a piece 1/4" ABS plastic to the bottom of the panel to add some rigidity to the panel. Plus it's part of the mounting system.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

The crossover was mounted up inside the dash with industrial Velcro for easy removal for future tuning needs.


















The passenger crossover was mounted in the same fashion as the driver's side.










The overhead storage area for sunglasses made a great spot for the MS8 display.


















Just a little bit more to go before wrapping up this project.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

i love clean oem integrated installs. nice!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Well this is the last bit so let's get to it.

All wire was soldered and heat shrunk. The unused wire was capped off with some heat shrink. All wires were labeled for identification.


















Here's a shoot of the finished amp and MS8 racks. 


































There was only so much under the seat for the sub enclosure so I added BlackHole Stuff to increase the compliance of the enclosure. I love this stuff, pardon the pun.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

The sub enclosure is also completely removable for extra storage space inside the cabin area.


















This was a great project and I must say David was the most excited client I have had come trough in a while. The smile he had every time he stopped by to take peek made all the hard work well worth it. At the end of the day it's about enjoying our cars and the time in them.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Not sure I missed it or if it wasn't in there, but what ran what? It looks like you used the built in power of the MS-8 for the (I assume) factory rears and the center channel, and the Mosconi for 120 x 2 for the fronts and other two channels bridged to the MW190? That's what it looks like from the pictures, but I suppose I could be wrong. 

Great job!! I like what you did with the tweeters, it isn't easy to not make those deep ass 102s look like they aren't goiters! Very clean, love the harnesses at the radio. I just did something similar with a 70 and 71 harness for my air ride switch box for if I need to get it out of the way for whatever reason. Some tech flex and heat shrink and it barely even looks like anything was done!!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Love the truck, love the speakers. That's a very lucky customer. 

The only thing I might change if the budget allowed is a Dyn 430 in place of the 142 for the center since you will probably need it to play lower than the 142 is capable of. In fact, a 162GT and 102 would probably be ideal.

Looking forward to the rest of this build. I'm sure it's going to sound great.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

d_man1 said:


> i love clean oem integrated installs. nice!


That's my specialty. I prefer to do these type of installs. 



Salad Fingers said:


> Not sure I missed it or if it wasn't in there, but what ran what? It looks like you used the built in power of the MS-8 for the (I assume) factory rears and the center channel, and the Mosconi for 120 x 2 for the fronts and other two channels bridged to the MW190? That's what it looks like from the pictures, but I suppose I could be wrong.
> 
> Great job!! I like what you did with the tweeters, it isn't easy to not make those deep ass 102s look like they aren't goiters! Very clean, love the harnesses at the radio. I just did something similar with a 70 and 71 harness for my air ride switch box for if I need to get it out of the way for whatever reason. Some tech flex and heat shrink and it barely even looks like anything was done!!


You are correct in the system set up. I guess I should have put that up there. I'm still getting used to posting things:blush:

Yea. They are kind of big. If you take a look at the back of the tweeters from the pics you'll see that I cut down the mounting screw that holds the tweeter to the cup for more rear clearance. Your harness came out great.



BuickGN said:


> The only thing I might change if the budget allowed is a Dyn 430 in place of the 142 for the center since you will probably need it to play lower than the 142 is capable of. In fact, a 162GT and 102 would probably be ideal.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of this build. I'm sure it's going to sound great.


I use the center for more fill than anything. When I first did the tuning it was way to predominate but now it blends nicely with the rest of the sound stage. The funny thing is he said there is a possibility that he may upgrade to a full Esotar system.

As for the build it's done. I have him coming back in a month to month and a half after the speakers have gotten the chance to break in for a retune of the system. When he comes back I'll get a full report of how he likes it. Like I said he found me from one of my posts here on DIYMA but I don't think he's he poster. I'll see if I can get him to do a quick post on the system.


----------



## newnick (Oct 30, 2011)

Nice work. I plan on doing my 2011 F150 screw soon and all of the pics you posted have been a real help, thanks.


----------



## adamand (Apr 19, 2009)

I REALLY like the subwoofer enclosure, the use of two different materials made all the difference.

Job well done! :2thumbsup:


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great job. I like how you mount the tweeters in the pillars and not the usually sails. Mines are in the sails and I wish they were in the pillars. I'm sure pillars are alot cheaper that door panels.


----------



## dode (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for the writeup.

John


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

newnick said:


> Nice work. I plan on doing my 2011 F150 screw soon and all of the pics you posted have been a real help, thanks.


Not a problem. If you have any questions that I can help with shoot me a PM.



adamand said:


> I REALLY like the subwoofer enclosure, the use of two different materials made all the difference.
> 
> Job well done! :2thumbsup:


Yea I did in a attempt to make it easier on me for wrapping purposes. The other thing that me do it was the idea of people sitting in the back might kick the box. Carpet is more durable.



dh8009 said:


> Great job. I like how you mount the tweeters in the pillars and not the usually sails. Mines are in the sails and I wish they were in the pillars. I'm sure pillars are alot cheaper that door panels.


I was going to put them in the sail at first but came up with the idea of the tweeter pods. I wish I could have wrapped the entire pillar but the assist handle on the passenger side made that impossible.



dode said:


> Very nice! Thanks for the writeup.
> 
> John


Yup. I'm still working on the whole write up thing. I have some more projects coming down the pike so I should be getting more practice


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I love it! Great equipment, great install! 

Just out of curiosity, how much ballpark would you charge someone in labor for a system like that (not including the audio equipment)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Angrywhopper said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much ballpark would you charge someone in labor for a system like that?


PM sent


----------



## VBlack_MambaV (Dec 10, 2011)

Octave, I've been looking around Orlando for some good install shops since I just bought my 2012 Wrangler Unlimited. This instillation is super clean and exactly what I'd like to see done to my car. Job well done


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

VBlack_MambaV said:


> Octave, I've been looking around Orlando for some good install shops since I just bought my 2012 Wrangler Unlimited. This instillation is super clean and exactly what I'd like to see done to my car. Job well done


PM sent


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Bit of a newb question, but what are you using for speaker wire?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Derekj said:


> Bit of a newb question, but what are you using for speaker wire?


Straight Wire Waveguide 1.5.

Not a newb question. Actually a good one. I should have put that in the description.


----------



## newnick (Oct 30, 2011)

Do you happen to remember how much depth is available for the center channel?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

newnick said:


> Do you happen to remember how much depth is available for the center channel?


If memory serves correct there's a decent amount of depth in the cavity there.


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Exceptional work! I like the small touches you have done here and there.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very Nice...


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

It might just be the perspective of the image, but it looked like you ran some wires right under the spot where the driver's heel would rest while operating the accelerator pedal. Otherwise, very nice work.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Chaos said:


> It might just be the perspective of the image, but it looked like you ran some wires right under the spot where the driver's heel would rest while operating the accelerator pedal. Otherwise, very nice work.


Yes and no. If you take look at that pic again you'll see a piece of foam connected to the carpet. I ran it along that so it protects the wire from an pressure. Ford must have known I was going to run wire there.


----------



## bienchx (Aug 27, 2012)

Man, this install was awesome! Check your PM's, interested.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

bienchx said:


> Man, this install was awesome! Check your PM's, interested.


Thanks. It's actually one my favorites. PM sent.


----------



## willtel (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice and clean. I wish I had some way to justify owning a Raptor.

Is there a reason you used the DynAudio crossovers instead of letting the MS-8 handle the crossover duty and running each component speaker on it's own amp channel?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

willtel said:


> Is there a reason you used the DynAudio crossovers instead of letting the MS-8 handle the crossover duty and running each component speaker on it's own amp channel?



David didn't want to go active at the time of the build. He did say that he would be up to change up the system in the future. But for now keep it simple.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow. I really like this install. Really like it. Would love to have it in my truck! Very well done.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the tweeter pods! nice work!


----------



## monrreal (May 3, 2013)

everything is nice and clean,but i want to ask you if that raptor doesnt have the radio with navigation?.
does it has the original amp under the center console?
how is the center channel and rear doors speakers working(conected).


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

monrreal said:


> everything is nice and clean,but i want to ask you if that raptor doesnt have the radio with navigation?.
> does it has the original amp under the center console?
> how is the center channel and rear doors speakers working(conected).


There's no amplifier with the base system. All the audio power comes from the deck. The MS8 has a built in amplifier and that's what is powering the rear doors and center channel.


----------

